# closure of tep site



## Tbarnaby (Nov 11, 2008)

One of my physicians closed a patient's tep site in the office. The patient was not within the global period. I looked at 31613, but that is for a revision and all he did was close it up. Should I use regular repair codes from the 12000's?


----------

